# A summary of my snowboarding injuries



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Doublecork said:


> 2003-2014
> 
> Due to the poor strength in my left knee, my right knee deteriorates and both meniscus' are blown.
> 
> ...


You are a god amongst mortals.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Canuck health system :jumping1::hairy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

:facepalm3: :medic:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Doublecork said:


> I'm going riding tomorrow, see you in the mountains. :hairy:



Enjoy! :welcome: And good luck with the surgery!

Good to read that the incidence and severeness of your injuries declined in the recent years.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Doublecork said:


> I'm going riding tomorrow, see you in the mountains. :hairy:


Do a double cork!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Doublecork said:


> Uncomfortable decision in the morning whether to put my unit in the left leg of my pants, or the right.


welcome to my life bruh... i feel your pain. the struggle is real, homie.


----------

